# Any guys sporting a PAM with very small wrists? - Preferably with PICS



## masterpro

Hey guys.
On the hunt for my next, and a PAM is one that I don't own but love the look of.
I love very much the california dial, but at 47mm they are much too large for me. I love the Domed crystal on it.
My wrist size is at 6.25". Unfortunately that puts me off many nice Pams and Pilot watches that otherwise I would have liked to own.
I don't own a watch over 40MM currently.

I have tried the 1940 Radiomir which was a 42mm. It was at the cut off for my taste, but still looks acceptable.
Though I like it, I feel like a Luminar is a nicer first PAM to buy, at least for me.

Is there a domed crystal Luminar at around 40/42mm?

Do any of you have small wrist sizes and comfortably sport a PAM? Which one? I would love to see pictures.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

It funny you should mention this. My wrist is about the same size as yours, and currently all my watches (6 total) are 40mm or smaller. I will be purchasing a Panerai very soon and will probably go with a 44mm.


----------



## masterpro

Paneraiforthewin said:


> It funny you should mention this. My wrist is about the same size as yours, and currently all my watches (6 total) are 40mm or smaller. I will be purchasing a Panerai very soon and will probably go with a 44mm.


Hey! Interesting.
Got pics from when you tried it?
I have to say that I like them a lot, just that I am certain a 44MM will eventually bug me with size. Hence. Why I am still holding back.


----------



## Changstaz

Same wrist size here. You'll be fine with a 44mm. But 47mm is a different story.

I suggest you go to an AD or boutique and try it on. You won't want to take it off!


----------



## ianho

I also have girls wrists...I tried a 47mm when I bought mine. I opted for the Pam 564 (44mm) and it fits perfectly.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah

There is a 40mm Luminor....the PAM 00048 I believe. I'd highly recommend that if you are concerned about the size


----------



## mpalmer

Wth that wrist size, the 40mm would seem like something to check out...


----------



## DieSkim

Choosing a watch according to your wrist size is like choosing a wife according to your d!(k size.


----------



## handwound

MrBlahBlah said:


> There is a 40mm Luminor....the PAM 00048 I believe. I'd highly recommend that if you are concerned about the size


Yes, the 48/50 and the 49/51 are both 40mm Luminor Marinas with auto movements. The 048 is a black dial on strap, the 050 is a black dial on bracelet, the 049 is a white dial on strap and the 051 is a white dial on bracelet.


----------



## handwound

DieSkim said:


> Choosing a watch according to your wrist size is like choosing a wife according to your d!(k size.


Disagree. There is most definitely such a thing as a watch that is "too big" for a given wrist. Like most things, it is subjective. 47mm, especially in a Luminor case, on a 6-6.5" wrist would look plain silly. The lug horns would extend out past the edges of the wrist!


----------



## WatchNRolla

I have a smaller wrist at 6.75 and I was worried about finding one that fit as well. But I quickly learned that Panerai is a big watch regardless of size. It's history is based on big watches. It's never going to wear like a Rolex or Omega and thats part of its charm. You have to embrace the big watch fit, otherwise you will never feel that comfortable wearing a PAM. 

For a smaller fit, the Rads are the way to go as they typically have a slimmer profile. 

The Lums wear big. Even the 392 42mm Lum that I tried was a big watch. Never tried on the 40mm 48 though. 

If you feel comfortable enough with a 44mm Lum, that's what I go with as there's plenty of selection.


----------



## demollo

I have similar wrists to yours, tried PAM512 (Radiomir) and it was looking pretty decent in my opinion. Don't have any pictures to prove it though...


----------



## DieSkim

handwound said:


> DieSkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing a watch according to your wrist size is like choosing a wife according to your d!(k size.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. There is most definitely such a thing as a watch that is "too big" for a given wrist. Like most things, it is subjective. 47mm, especially in a Luminor case, on a 6-6.5" wrist would look plain silly. The lug horns would extend out past the edges of the wrist!
Click to expand...

Let's agree on the subjective nature of this topic then. My range goes from 38mm to 52mm.
Are you really picking what you like best if you eliminate due to wrist size? Or are you then picking watches based on other's opinions??


----------



## DrMizzou

My wrist is about 7 in and fits my Pam 164 44mm well. I recently looked at the Pam 569 which is a destro 47mm and fit better on my right since I'm right hand dominant and have a slightly bigger right wrist. Didn't look bad at all! All subjective but I think that big watches are in now and make a bold statement.


----------



## P1723

Mine is a 5.75" wrist.
Looks Too big?


----------



## handwound

DieSkim said:


> Let's agree on the subjective nature of this topic then. My range goes from 38mm to 52mm.
> Are you really picking what you like best if you eliminate due to wrist size? Or are you then picking watches based on other's opinions??


I suppose that all depends on the person, doesn't it?

ETA -- If what someone else might think about how it looks diminishes the enjoyment someone gets from owning a given watch, does that not impact what you "like best"? Some people put more stock in appearances or others' opinions of something more than other people do. <shrug>


----------



## Synequano

6,5 inch wrist,though relatively flat


----------



## Joukowski

6.25" Wrist, did someone say sporting?


----------



## sonykurniawan

6.25" or 16cm here, pam 44mm will fit just perfect. All my watches are 44mm.



























Not a pam, but just to give you an idea


----------



## marcusjchid

PAM088 GMT on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## hachi808

Here's my 6.5" wrist with a 44mm Luminor 1950 case.


----------



## vchau76

I went through the same dilemma as OP. I have 6.5" wrists but muscular forearms (yeah yeah I've heard the jokes before ) and have been looking at a PAM for over a year now. I love the 372 but I think it would look huge on me and so decided on a PAM351 (44mm). It's arriving tomorrow and I'll post picks up as soon as I get it. I have Rolex and Omega but they are only 40mm so a 44mm is a big jump for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joukowski

I've got small wrist - 6.25" just skin stretched over bones and tendons - but huge hands and an ok sized forearm. the watch doesn't look small on me at all.


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

I've got a very small wrist, but damn that watch looks good on it!


----------



## siglo vi

42mm on 6.5". 44mm PAMs are def too much for me!


----------



## jasonfrombu

PAM 337 42mm is perfect for me









Jason


----------



## P1723

Everyone of you has got big wrist in fact!!


----------



## vchau76

Ok just received my first PAM literally 15 mins ago via FedEx from a forum member I purchased it from. Here is a shot of it on my wrist. I have to say that 44mm is a perfect size! I'm already in love with this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Oopsie,for some reason it was double posted...










372 on 6,5 inch wrist










345 on the same wrist,side profile


----------



## vchau76

That 372 looks surprisely good on a small wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie

6.25 wrist. I wear 44 or 47 everyday.


----------



## postman10mm

I'm 6'1"' 135 with 6.5" flat wrists and 47mm Pams have spoiled the rest of my collection, even the 44s seem a hair too small.

Here is the 372 up close. The AD took the shot of the 557 at a distance and it gives you a better idea of how it looks to others.


----------



## az erik

mpalmer said:


> Wth that wrist size, the 40mm would seem like something to check out...


Exactly, or possibly the new 42mm mini mini fiddy's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaldie

6.25 inch wrist


----------



## dj00tiek

I guess it not only depends on your wrist size, but also the flatness of your wrist profile. If your wrist is 6,5" but all round and not flatness, it probabaly won't look so good. If your wristsize is 6.5" but flat on top, you can pull off a 44mm Panerai.

My 6.7" wrist with a 312 (44m) from a distance (because up close pictures can be very deceiving as well)


----------



## geespot

Got this PAM0510 via a trade a few weeks ago. My wrist is around 6.25".


----------



## Joukowski

44mm Pam 90 on 6.25 wrist:


----------



## postman10mm




----------



## Insured

First and foremost, of course only you will know what "feels" right on your wrist. Some big guys wear a 36mm happily and some little guys wear 47mm all day long. This is a wrist shot of my Pam48 (40mm) on my 6.5ish inch wrist that I have no idea why it's sideways. To me, a large watch on a small wrist just looks plain goofy. But, what I consider "large" and what others do is of course different as evidenced in this thread already. I would simply point out that if the difference between 40mm and 44mm is "only" 4mm then you either need to play it safe and go 40mm or decide you're more avante garde and go 44mm+. Just remember, you can shrink it once you own it and nobody is going to look at a 40mm watch on your 6.25 inch wrist and proclaim, "Look at that guy with the tiny watch!"


----------



## FrozenCommunist

Insured said:


> First and foremost, of course only you will know what "feels" right on your wrist. Some big guys wear a 36mm happily and some little guys wear 47mm all day long. This is a wrist shot of my Pam48 (40mm) on my 6.5ish inch wrist that I have no idea why it's sideways. To me, a large watch on a small wrist just looks plain goofy. But, what I consider "large" and what others do is of course different as evidenced in this thread already. I would simply point out that if the difference between 40mm and 44mm is "only" 4mm then you either need to play it safe and go 40mm or decide you're more avante garde and go 44mm+. Just remember, you can shrink it once you own it and nobody is going to look at a 40mm watch on your 6.25 inch wrist and proclaim, "Look at that guy with the tiny watch!"
> 
> View attachment 6814250


My wrist is the same size as yours and I'm thinking of a PAM 48. Would you be able to post some more wrist shots of yours? Perhaps some top down shots and sideways shots? Thanks!


----------



## dantan

My wrist is a small 6.4 inches.

I tried on a few Panerai's two days ago.

The PAM 562 is currently under consideration, and I am wondering whether it simply is too large for my wrist.


----------



## eesh

I have a 6.75" wrist and tried out a 720 recently. Have to say that the Radiomir can work on a smallish wrist.


----------



## eesh

Finally bought the 720 today. Yeah, not large at all.


----------



## lo_scrivano

My wrist is 6” and I sport a 44mm Luminor BUT all my other watches are 40 and below.


----------



## 5959HH

lo_scrivano said:


> My wrist is 6" and I sport a 44mm Luminor BUT all my other watches are 40 and below.


Nice to have just one watch in one's collection that pushes the envelope. I'm wearing my 44mm PAM 111 today on my scrawny flat 6.75" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy

42mm, 337 Radiomir on my 6.75" wrist. the Rads
wear smaller.


----------



## Synequano

6.5 inch wrist with flat top










I can wear 47mm pams comfortably


----------



## dantan

Nice!


----------



## Danw-Rolex

6.25 in wrist with 42 mm Pam 392. 








You can wait for the new 38mm models announced in January to trickle out I like the Pam 903.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Just purchased my first-ever Panerai on Monday. 

Here is my PAM 720 on my small 6.4-inch wrist.


----------

